# WUSV World Agility Championships 2012



## Schutzhundgirl (Oct 26, 2006)

I am here to spread the good news, for the first time this year the WUSV is hosting a world agility championship for the GSD in Thalfang, Germany!!!

Sadly, Canada has decided to not send a team to support this year's inaugural event, but I am spreading the word about it nonetheless. 

Does anyone here know if the U.S. is planning to send a team? 

How exciting is this! A world championship in agility for the GSD!!!!!!

YAY!

http://www.gsdfederation.co.za/admin-announcements/Vorabinformation_englisch.pdf


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh wow!!!!!!!!! If only I could go to that! To my knowledge, there are certainly no GSDs on either of the USA Agility Teams. I'm curious what organization would choose to send GSDs? Would it be the GSDCA?

Oh, I see. Both the GSDCA and the USCA are members of the WUSV. So I'd assume either of those organizations could choose a team. http://www.schaeferhunde.ru/en/wusv_am.htm


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

That's really neat! I have seen this sort of thing for the Belgian breeds in Europe. Look forward to seeing videos of this


----------



## Schutzhundgirl (Oct 26, 2006)

"Like" us on facebook, and upload your photos of GSDs doing agility!
WUSV World Agility Championships Nov 16-18 2012 | Facebook

We are trying to raise awareness of this exciting new world level competition for the GSD in agility!


----------

